# Για γονείς και όχι μόνο



## EleniD (May 9, 2015)

Θα μπορούσε να αφορά γενικότερα το ζήτημα της παιδείας μας (που, ναι, νοσεί) και της κατάστασης στο θέμα της επαγγελματικής αποκατάστασης....

Καλό απόγευμα και καλή επιτυχία στους ομοιοπαθούντες γονείς! 

https://myfortysomethingworld.wordpress.com/2015/05/06/σκόρπιες-σκέψεις-δύο-εβδομάδες-πριν-α/


----------

